# R34GTT standard exhaust and spring assembly wanted



## Hushbaby (Jan 6, 2019)

As i have bought myself an ER34, and have to have it registered in Denmark where i live, i need a standard exhaust as the one on it at the moment is not type approved.
Ill also need spring and shock assembly, all 4. 
I would prefer if it was sent to me, ill pay the expenses of course. 

Bought the car in Leichester in Spring last year.
Also, came with a private plate i need sold (S25GTT) but have no clue how to, or what it might be worth. (its on retention as of now)

PM or reply to post if any questions. Im new to the scene, so thanks for your time reading my post


----------



## Hushbaby (Jan 6, 2019)

Oh, also, I have a cat lying for it, so it would not be nessesary but welcomed in the set.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

My brother has stock R34 GTT suspension that he can sell, taken off a 4dr but the turbo versions are the same as coupe***8217;s to my knowledge. He replaced them with some coilovers. If you can post your e-mail account I***8217;ll Have him contact you


----------



## Hushbaby (Jan 6, 2019)

That would be awesome. [email protected] is ny e-mail ***x1f642;


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks, I***8217;ve given the address to him


----------

